# Recover files from lost memory stick?



## rb_daman (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey guys, this is probably one of the most stupidest questions one can ask, but hopefully someone can help:S

My girlfriend has a very important file she created on word and saved this file to her memory stick. she's been working on this file for a while now, and for some stupid reason kept saving it straight onto her memory stick as opposed to my laptop. she's now LOST her memory stick, and has no copy of the file. it's not a simple file she can just reconstruct, it has taken her months to put together, and so would very much appreciate the easy way out and find a footprint of the file on my hard drive sumwher.

i have searched my laptop using my computer for the filename, but it comes back with nothing. the question i have, is considerin the file was created on my laptop, is there any chance that microsoft office creates a small backup of the file or anything in a hidden directory? if so, how can i locate it? bearing in mind, the throught the whole time she kept saving files STRAIGHT onto her memory stick.

sorry to waste your time, i know it's a long shot. thanks in advance!

rb_daman


----------



## vunited (Apr 8, 2009)

Was the memory stick formatted or was there anything else saved onto the memory stick after the files were removed? If not the sectors may still contain the files - if the sectors haven't been over written. You can try to recover the files off the memory stick by using a file recovery tool. Just google file recovery. I've used these tools before and was able to recovery photos off of a Sandisk Memory Card


----------

